# Fancy guppy giving babies now!



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Im so proud My female fancy guppy is dropping babies as we speak. I currently have 6 and Im expecting alot more.


I currently have her into the biggest fish net I have with a piece of hornwort in it to give the babies some kind of protection untill my father returns home this afternoon with my breeder net <3

Wish me luck.

Also as of right now all 6 of them are in a big betta cup


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

give the mother a couple of extra feedings to help replenish her strength and keep her away from the males for a couple of days.feed the fry 3-4 times a day and don't let any old food stay in the container.


----------

